# Metal amp WITH good cleans?



## Brian D (May 27, 2011)

I'm looking for an all-tube amp with a good voicing for metal and a GREAT clean channel. Not too particular on the kind of voicing i'm looking for, I've played extensively with my friend's 2-channel dual rec, and bogner uberschall twin jet. Only thing I'm not into would be a 5150/6505 kind of tone. 

Don't care about price.

any suggestions?


----------



## Albionic (May 27, 2011)

i hear the evh 5150III has a nice clean channel

edit: oh you don't like 5150 sound sorry


----------



## themike (May 27, 2011)

I had an ENGL Invader 100 and it literally was one of the most versatle amps I've ever used. Channel 3 was a huge, mean distortion channel while channel 1 was this almost angelic clean, reminded me of a Fender Twin. Bright and lovely.


----------



## 7slinger (May 27, 2011)

VHT/Fryette and Rivera both have great clean channels, and most models from both are very versatile


----------



## Inazone (May 27, 2011)

My new Carvin V3M has nice clean tone, and enough gain for death metal too. Not sure about the "big" V3.


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 27, 2011)

Rivera K-Tre, H&K Triamps, ENGL Invader, ENGL SE, Laboga Mr Hector Duo, Fryette Ultralead, Fryette Sig:X, Diezel Hebert and VH4, Mesa Roadster and Road King....


----------



## XEN (May 27, 2011)

The Roadster has a beautiful clean and can do metal without breaking a sweat. Best amp I've ever owned.

For cleans I have a TC SCF in the front, an MXR Carbon Copy in the loop, and the internal reverb, which is sweet as hell.

For my type of metal I don't even use an overdrive.


----------



## Rook (May 27, 2011)

Mesa Mark Series or Road Series, Diezel Einstein or Herbert?


----------



## SpottedBeaver (May 27, 2011)

Since you didn't give a budget, we're going to suggest some expensive stuff. 

If you like your friend's Dual Rec, look at the Roadster or the RoadKing. Great cleans plus brutal Metal.


----------



## AzzMan (May 27, 2011)

My standard list for that would be the Mesa Roadster and Mk4, VHTs, Hughes & Kettner (I haven't played the Triamp but the Duotone's clean is very nice and the gain channel gets metal enough for me), and Orange. I haven't messed with Engls or Diezels or anything like that, but I'm sure there's stuff in the range. Bear in mind, I do not play heavily saturated brutal tech death or anything.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 27, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the cleans that I get w/ my SpiderValve HD100. Keep in mind, that a lot of the sound also has to do with the guitar tone. I don't geat nearly as much warmth and clean w/ the Loomis FR as I do with my Les Paul w/ EMGs (Zakks).


----------



## nojyeloot (May 27, 2011)

I specifically sold my 6505+ for the crappy cleans. I bought the Randall V2 b/c the cleans were beautiful:


----------



## op1e (May 27, 2011)

Peavey Ultra if you can find one. The 120 I use has to be cranked on the pre to break up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 27, 2011)

Framus Cobra, Dual/Triple Rec.


----------



## BabUShka (May 27, 2011)

I think my JVM does cleans amazingly.. Some of the best cleans I've heard commin from a high gain amp in its price range. 
But ENGL's are pretty good at cleans too


----------



## Overtone (May 27, 2011)

I think the Mark V is definitely worth trying out!


----------



## SirMyghin (May 27, 2011)

MArk V hands down it has 3 clean voices, all amazing. I tend to gravitate towards 'fat' though. I spend most of my time there, they clean voices are amazing (but so is the rest of the amp).

Something like the Orange AD-30 also has excellent cleans.


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 27, 2011)

I got an Engl Thunder 50, the clean is pretty warm and soft, but the main concern with it is that it only has an EQ for both the clean and the lead channel, so you can't tweak them seperatly (at least directly with the amp). Still, this amp deliver an awesome clean and the lead channel is brutal as well.


----------



## Dvaienat (May 27, 2011)

Mesa Mark V, Engl Powerball/Invader/SE and Marshall DSL/JVM are some of the best cleans I've heard alongside great metal tones. Bear in mind Marshalls have to be boosted/OD'd in order to get extreme metal tones. Mesa Rectifiers are perhaps too similar to 5150/6505.


----------



## Overtone (May 27, 2011)

I don't like the Rectifier clean tone at all... another Mesa, the Stiletto has a great clean channel (maybe the best besides the Lone Star, which doesn't get as heavy), but you have to be super judicious in your knob settings for the really high gain metal sounds... I wouldn't recommend it if clean and metal are the main sounds you're going for and you care less about the crunch and hard/classic rock territory.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 27, 2011)

Egnater/Randall module systems, only way to get the absolute best cleans with the best distortion and leads all in one amp.

Fender Deluxe or Blackface, with Rectifier and XTC all in one amp for under $1000? can't beat that. When you get them modded, it can sound like anything you want in the world.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 27, 2011)

I dig the shit out of the clean channel on my dual, its pretty awesome. Another option is buyign say a 5150 then A/B'ing it with a pod or something for your cleans.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (May 27, 2011)

If price doesn't really matter, then Fortin Natas would be my suggestion


----------



## Dead Undead (May 27, 2011)

MESA Mark V all the way.
You won't need another amp again.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 27, 2011)

Mark V, new roadsters/roadkings. FANTASTIC!


----------



## 7StringSloan (May 27, 2011)

Fortin Meathead  6 channels of absolutly anything you could ever possibly think of and then some.


----------



## amarshism (May 27, 2011)

Mark v. Love mine. The cleans shit over my recs.


----------



## Asylum (May 27, 2011)

Most definitely a Rivera K-Tré would do the trick. Crushing distortion with a tight bottom end and amazing cleans!


----------



## sage (May 27, 2011)

Peavey JSX. KT77 tubes. Clean headroom like crazy. Nice basic tone that takes pedals really well. Excellent compatability with downtuned or extended range guitars with balanced response across the board. I've owned a shit-tonne of amps and this is the one that does it for me. I'm not a big fan of the 5150 grind. The JSX is an entirely different animal in its two high gain channels.


----------



## pathos45 (May 27, 2011)

sage said:


> Peavey JSX. KT77 tubes. Clean headroom like crazy. Nice basic tone that takes pedals really well. Excellent compatability with downtuned or extended range guitars with balanced response across the board. I've owned a shit-tonne of amps and this is the one that does it for me. I'm not a big fan of the 5150 grind. The JSX is an entirely different animal in its two high gain channels.


 
so true, ive had a mark v, pitbull cl100 5150 block letter, 6505+, mesa studio pre amp into a mesa stragegy 400 power amp, and a jsx and i gotta say the jsx for hte price of it kills all of htem, if i had an extra 2 grand sitting around def would pick up another mark v but for a under 1000 head you cant go wrong with a jsx ever.


----------



## Jogeta (May 27, 2011)

Framus Cobra


----------



## EOT (May 27, 2011)

Diezel Herbert.


----------



## amarshism (May 27, 2011)

Jogeta said:


> Framus Cobra



Great recording amp...


----------



## RGD MIKE (May 27, 2011)

ENGL Invader or SE. no better amps than those for versatility and brutality.


----------



## Curt (May 27, 2011)

Mesa Roadster!









Or the Rivera K-Tre easily on par with my roadster for both clean and high gain tones, just a different voicing.


----------



## troyguitar (May 27, 2011)

The Mark V clean channel is ridiculous.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 27, 2011)

Just incase someone hasn't already mentioned it 

Mark V

Does everything, entirely too well. Even at whisper quiet volumes.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 27, 2011)

-Mesa Mark, Mesa F-30/F-50/F-100
-5150III
-Fender Duo-Sonic (trust me on this one, it's a sleeper!)


----------



## budda (May 28, 2011)

- used mesa roadster
- 5150III

that's about all I can think of.


----------



## SSK0909 (May 28, 2011)

If you don't care about the price. Soldano SLO or Mark IIC+

The Soldano has that Marshall-ish tone, but it's quite its own thing. Very liquid and organic. Cleans are pretty good too.

The IIC+ is the holy grail of Mesa tone. Better clean than the Road king and better gain channel than the Mark V.


----------



## vanhendrix (May 28, 2011)

ENGL powerball. Even though I bought the thing when I was in my uber super brootz phase, I knew I wanted something with nice cleans. I ended up being blown away by just how sparkly clean they are! Surprisingly amazing


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 28, 2011)

maybe specify what kind of cleans you want.. Theres a wide array of cleans and unfortunately as metal players who dont use cleans often, theres lots of opinions in what one person considers "good clean" compared to another. I know most of the amps posted in this thread, wouldnt do it for me personally in the clean department. 

Theres Fender cleans (Deluxe, Twin, Blackface, Tweed), Vox cleans (AC30), Marshall cleans (Plexi) then theres super solid-state clean like JC120's, then theres the Mesa cleans (Mark, Lonestar), and then you get into more boutique cleans like Dr Z, Dumble, etc. Theres almost as much flavors of cleans as there are flavors of overdriven/distortion amps.

Out of all the amps listed, if you want diversity then the Egnater or Randall Module series really can't be beat, you can get whatever type of clean you want and whatever type of metal you want in one amp, something that you wouldnt get in even something like the Mesa Mark V, which is the most versatile normal amp.


----------



## Mordacain (May 28, 2011)

I have to echo Mark V. For versatility of every kind of tone you can imagine, it will win every time.

Though if you're on a budget, try the Blackstar HT line. They all have an absolutely gorgeous, shimmery clean channel (barring the original HT5).


----------



## budda (May 28, 2011)

Mesa lonestar/roadster cleans are fender-style IIRC


----------



## abadonae (May 28, 2011)

I went into andertons (UK) with my EMG loaded agile and tried out loads of amps before i ended up with my ENGL. I tried blackstar, marshall, mesa, orange, cornford, my friend had a JCM800 at one point which i tried out with the same guitar, i bought the cornford and sent it back because it just wasn't cutting the shit. Then i got the ENGL and tbh the thing is a beast for both. Its the powerball II and its immense.

Screams with gain and sings on cleans, its the most versatile amp i've used. You can get as brutal as you damn well want with it then clean it up to the most angelic tones possible. Drop a little reverb in the mix and your a happy man


----------



## Shadowspecced (May 28, 2011)

Uberschall Rev blue
Diezel Herbert
Roadster/Roadking
Mark V

:EDIT: Oh. Hey Brian lol


----------



## TMM (May 28, 2011)

Pretty much any ENGL, then also MKIV / MKV's.


----------



## Euthanasia (May 28, 2011)

Heard great things about the Framus Cobra and Dragon


----------



## SpottedBeaver (May 29, 2011)

Where's the OP? There are all kinds of great suggestions in here but I haven't seen the OP again?


----------



## Dead Undead (May 29, 2011)

DAR Forza Quattro


----------



## Diggy (May 29, 2011)

I really dig my Mesa DC10 for just about anything..to me, the cleans sound like something Metallica used on the song "One". and the gain channel is sick..takes boosts very well.. very under-rated amp.


----------



## Leuchty (May 29, 2011)

Even the Engl Fireball 100 has a decent clean tone.

Hell, anything MESA or ENGL will be a safe bet.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 29, 2011)

I'll say this;

Every Mesa I've played has had an absolutely beautiful clean channel. 

I also had a DAR Tuzzia that had a squeaky clean and chimey clean channel, perfect for jazzy stuff (oh and the lead channel was quite brutal).


----------



## Shadowspecced (May 30, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I'll say this;
> 
> Every Mesa I've played has had an absolutely beautiful clean channel.
> 
> I also had a DAR Tuzzia that had a squeaky clean and chimey clean channel, perfect for jazzy stuff (oh and the lead channel was quite brutal).



My recto's clean channel is disgusting lol


----------



## budda (May 31, 2011)

Shadowspecced said:


> My recto's clean channel is disgusting lol



Then it probably doesn't like your pickups..


----------



## Shadowspecced (May 31, 2011)

budda said:


> Then it probably doesn't like your pickups..



I've played it with probably 13-14 guitars.. it's just muddy and dead, the new recto clean is pretty good though


----------

